# Outdoor Kitchen Progress.



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Well I started something during the wrong time of the year, this thing has and will continue to screw up alot of my early hunting season!! Should have waited until June! 

Im a month in , been busy at work and havent had alot of free time, but shes coming along slowly but surely. 

Been cooking in my shop and and to say the least, it has been a pain, walking from house to shop back and forth because Im always forgetting something! Me dropping 3 racks of ribs on the ground was the final straw! Now imma be cooking right out the back door! 


This is before I started. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Cut up old slab and hauled it off. (That was a beech!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Dug out grass and pulled some dirt out. Got post up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Formed up, dirtwork done and moisture barrier down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Finally got some concrete poured after a few weather delays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Trusses up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Roof on just lack some trim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Monday we should start brickwork. As soon as thats done, we will be acid staining the concrete...... hopefully be done in the next 3 weeks with all of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow! Looks like some good times acomim! Nice setup.

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Bad Ass

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Looking good Dooler.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I’m jealous. Nice work .


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks good, I have plans for my back yard in a year or two. Couple questions, did you rebar the concrete or use fiber or both, and how thick was your slab? And, how will the drainage between the roofs work, shared gutter?


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking good! Keep the updates coming ... getting ready to start planning on something similar.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

going to be worth it all when its complete. Looking good!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

awesome. that will only add to the price of the appraisal as well as convenience factor.
jack.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

DLo said:


> Looks good, I have plans for my back yard in a year or two. Couple questions, did you rebar the concrete or use fiber or both, and how thick was your slab? And, how will the drainage between the roofs work, shared gutter?



Fiber in concrete with wire. 4” slab. 

Gonna put gutters on both the house and the new structure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

When is the PFF cookout?
You’ll have to put us up overnight. Can’t drive back to P’cola from Lucedale after all those beers.............


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Interested in this thread because I was looking for a "wish I would've" thread. I have a slab and looking at designs, hardware and overall functionality.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Really like it, I am lazy and would have done it using the old slab. You will really enjoy when finished


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Screen it with 20/20 screen.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Got brick, block, mortar delivered today. Im gonna hardie plank the gable ends this weekend and they should start laying brick on monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Got both gables hardie’d today. That went easier than I thought! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Brick going up, should finish by Thursday, then wiring/plumbing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

that alot of bricks. gonna be nice, i'll bet..


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Almost done with brick, should be done by lunch tommorow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks awesome


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Bad Ass

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, that looks awesome


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I got 120 10’ knotty pine boards for the ceiling that need staining and poly’d if anybody wants something to do! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

That's the way to do it! Thinking you thought it out and moved forward. Nice. You need a break in bash. Joey likes Natty Lite.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

lastcast said:


> That's the way to do it! Thinking you thought it out and moved forward. Nice. You need a break in bash. Joey likes Natty Lite.


Lol, man that would be awesome, it sucks im so far from pcola now. Been chasing a living since I got outta high school and wound up in Mississippi. I still keep up with my people though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Need a date, bringin Natty and food!


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Really a very nice build, gotta be proud of that!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Brick done!! Ill wire it next week. May stain floors between now and then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Super nice. Did you go from premade plans or did that come from you?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

H2OMARK said:


> Super nice. Did you go from premade plans or did that come from you?


Came from me.... had a couple snafus along the way, lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

View from bedroom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

DD you never do anything half ass, that is top shelf work!!!!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

No new pics, finally got a chance to wire/plumb it. I ran 2-20 amp circuits, 1 for receptacles and 1 for lighting and 2 fans. Ran hot and cold water to sink. Was a royal PIA to run new wire through walls to panel in house and to get 2 runs of 1/2” PEX through a couple 90’s...... took me 2 full days to do this!! Granite is ordered and should be installed within the next 10 days..... next up i’ll be putting in tongue/groove pine in ceiling. Hopefully be done and ready for vinyl soffit/fascia within 2 weeks.... goal is to be complete for Christmas dinner! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Really cool and great job. Would have taken me 5 times as long to get that far having to do half what you've done.

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Lets eat!!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> No new pics, finally got a chance to wire/plumb it. I ran 2-20 amp circuits, 1 for receptacles and 1 for lighting and 2 fans. Ran hot and cold water to sink. Was a royal PIA to run new wire through walls to panel in house and to get 2 runs of 1/2” PEX through a couple 90’s...... took me 2 full days to do this!! Granite is ordered and should be installed within the next 10 days..... next up i’ll be putting in tongue/groove pine in ceiling. Hopefully be done and ready for vinyl soffit/fascia within 2 weeks.... goal is to be complete for Christmas dinner!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't wait. What do I need to bring? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> I can't wait. What do I need to bring?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Sounds like a pro staff meeting!!!!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Starting to stain and seal the 1st 37 of 128 10’ knotty pine v-groove boards today, gonna take me 2 days to do this (2 coats) . Dis I mention this project is REALLY interfering with my deer killin? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

1st coat on.... gonna let dry and see if needa a 2nd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That's one hell of a pick nick table.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Granite in today boys! Hopefully have ceiling in by end of week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I wish I were closer. I love to throw some stone around. Throw some fossils in there too. Looks awesome! This should be another thread on "what did I learn". I'm planning one soon. You will enjoy!!!!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Just looked at that bar again and thought, pig feast, or belly up to the bar! Nice layout. Functionality.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Granite in today boys! Hopefully have ceiling in by end of week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mighty nice salad bar. Reference to the chubby comment on another thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> Mighty nice salad bar. Reference to the chubby comment on another thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, im more of a “meat and taters” fella, (and it shows)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

lastcast said:


> I wish I were closer. I love to throw some stone around. Throw some fossils in there too. Looks awesome! This should be another thread on "what did I learn". I'm planning one soon. You will enjoy!!!!!


Yea, definitely some lessons learned along the way, a couple of them costly. When its all complete I plan on posting some ideas that may help someone else down the road. 

Me not being a carpenter, plumber, electrician or a mason surely made the process not as smooth as it could have been, but we getting it done slowly but surely! (3 months into a 1 month project, youd think this was a county job)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Very nice work DD.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Yea, definitely some lessons learned along the way, a couple of them costly. When its all complete I plan on posting some ideas that may help someone else down the road.
> 
> Me not being a carpenter, plumber, electrician or a mason surely made the process not as smooth as it could have been, but we getting it done slowly but surely! (3 months into a 1 month project, youd think this was a county job)
> 
> ...


Easy on those government job jokes. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

That's first class. Great job.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Yea, definitely some lessons learned along the way, a couple of them costly. When its all complete I plan on posting some ideas that may help someone else down the road.
> 
> Me not being a carpenter, plumber, electrician or a mason surely made the process not as smooth as it could have been, but we getting it done slowly but surely! (3 months into a 1 month project, youd think this was a county job)
> 
> ...


You did good! Nice job!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Damn! Cant hide that money with 2 BGE's in the setup. Looks good


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah it's hard to believe DD is one of the top Linux programmers at Verizon.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

You mean he isn't Admin here??


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

kmerr80 said:


> You mean he isn't Admin here??


He thought about it but he would have to take a huge pay cut.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Linux programmers are usually nerds, guess Delta Dooler missed the memo 

Hopefully that doesn't get me not invited to the grand opening!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Thought he was a server at Hooters!


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Damnit man. Nicely done.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bad arse! Wheres the twin kegarators going?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Gonna start putting boards on ceiling in the morning, got to get it done before the vinyl man shows up Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

3 months? Shoot, I’ve been working on mine for 2 years. Actually made some progress this week and plan to get more done today.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

8 hours of working this crap overhead and im 1/2 way done with ceiling. Gonna start a little earlier tommorow so I’ll have a 10 hour day to work on it . Hopefully be done with t&g and maybe have all fans/lights in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks great dude, I know them sholders were burning.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> Looks great dude, I know them sholders were burning.


Son if I was getting paid to do this, id drag up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice work Brother. You nailed it.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

very nice, looks great


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Ceiling is done!! 
Lights didnt even start smoking when I turned em on! Lol . 

As soon as vinyl guy is done, imma run board down center and hang fans. 

Taking a break for a lil while, I gots deer to kill! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Just beautiful!...in a Manly way of course


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice! Looks like a boil, bake, or a grilled deer steak. You will enjoy!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Those light will be great when the strippers show up!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Just need the pole lol. Very purdy work. Drooling


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Fella started vinyl today, While he was doing that, I just about got my firepit finished up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Finally got this beech 99% done!! All we lack is a little trim work, floor staining , and caulk/paint gable ends! 

Lord what a headache that is just about gone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Amazing work.Now go kill something.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Love it already!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

5 Star Country Buffet and Bar right there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

Wow - just wow!! Thank you sir for sharing


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Oughta be ashamed of yourself....your ******* card will be taken away now!!!! You is UPTOWN living!!!!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Got us a couple rugs, some outdoor furniture, and some barstools with backrest and added a couple lights outside french doors coming from house the past week. 

Got gutters put up yesterday so it should stay pretty dry now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll be as red neck as I can...." dang that thar is purrrdddyy!" 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

It looks amazing and you can even throw up some temporary screen curtains in the summer if the bugs get too thick. Magnets are your friend.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Heck of a layout! Looks like many hours of enjoyment right there. Nice job!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Gucci!


----------

